# Coast and Jasmine...Is The Florastor Helping The Stomach Noises?



## 14472 (Apr 15, 2007)

I've had loud abnormal stomach noises for about 10 years. I've tried many things such as phazyme, beano, L.Reutri, Pearls Probiotics, Culturelle, adding more fiber, peppermint capsules, chamomile tea, etcc... Nothing has stopped them. I was reading through the post and I wanted to know if the Florastor has helped or stopped the noises? Please update us.Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jasmine523 (Apr 3, 2007)

I have been on Florastor for over a week now and I have noticed less gas!!!!!My stomach is much more calmed down now, but I can't quite be sure if that is from the florastor or not.See, back in March I had to take Flagyl, a few weeks after that is when my tummy went ballastic with the rumbling/noises.Tummy settled down about 6-8 weeks later. Still had some rumbles, but not as severe.I had to go on Augmentin 875 2 weeks ago for a sinus infection. I noticed I started getting the loud rumblings again after starting abx. I received the Florastor right at the end of my abx script, and started taking them. My tummy is calmed down now, so I am assuming the Florastor is helping me. I also am noticing everytime I go on Abx my tummy goes ballistic.


----------



## coast (May 14, 2007)

The florastor, along with a healthy diet, has definately reduced the frequency and severity of the stomach noises. I've pretty much cut down the stomach/upper digestive track noises down to 0, but I still get some gassy noises coming from my rectum/descending/sigmoid colon area. They are uncomfortable, and certainly unpleasant, but their severity has been reduced and I'm hoping I can keep making progress.


----------



## 14472 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thank you both for responding. I'm glad both of you are doing better. I went last week to have blood drawn to check for celiac. My GI wants to do an colonoscopy but I'm afraid. I told her that I will try a gluten-free diet first, and if the noises continue I will have the colonoscopy.BTW..I had a skin and blood allergy test and they both showed a mild allergic reaction to wheat and peanuts.


----------

